

One Telescope per Child - edw519
http://www.starstryder.com/2009/09/22/galileoscope-a-dream-of-1-telescope-per-child/

======
wallflower
This comment made my day:

"Michael Vergara 23 September 2009 at 6:18 pm # I am a Docent at Palomar
Observatory. At Palomar, we purchased a bunch of Galileoscopes. I think the
first order was for 100. We have been giving them away to kids on our
observatory tours if they participate as the ‘Night Assistant’ while we
demonstrate how the Hale Telescope moves across the sky. We have not been
advertising this, just doing it. 2009 is also Palomar’s 60th anniversary, and
it just seems like a great thing to do. The kids (some young, some not-so-
young) have all been ecstatic about receiving a Galileoscope, and we’re happy
to help another child experience the night sky."

[http://www.starstryder.com/2009/09/22/galileoscope-a-
dream-o...](http://www.starstryder.com/2009/09/22/galileoscope-a-dream-
of-1-telescope-per-child/comment-page-1/#comment-27364)

------
budman
I ordered two of these Sept August 1st and STILL have not received it.
Emailing them got no response either. People are apparently getting theirs
though as there are plenty of posts/reviews. I can't remember last time I
waiting this long for something I ordered. Look forward to it though as it
will be my first telescope.

~~~
mbrubeck
I just got mine last week. After some very tedious aiming I got some clear
views of the tiny disc of Jupiter through the 50x eyepiece. (I didn't see any
of the moons, though.) Now I'm waiting for a good chance to look at the moon!
(It was a new moon when the scope arrived, so it's still not out at night...)

------
antirez
I ordered 30 pieces of this 1 month ago, hope they'll arrive soon! I've a much
better telescope but this is portable, and it will make me able to introduce
to amateur astronomy 29 friends of mine that decided to order one of this with
me.

Of course a 50 millimeters instrument can't be ideal to see deep sky objects,
otherwise this is a decent beginner telescope, especially since it is possible
to mount standard eyepieces, so it is possible to "expand" it :)

------
smhinsey
I wish I had the $200k to get this started. This is truly a righteous[1]
project.

[1] in the sense of being genuine and wonderful

------
pasbesoin
The Galileoscope

<https://www.galileoscope.org/gs/>

has been discussed regularly on Wisconsin Public Radio. In addition to other
WPR programs, about once a month one of its daily shows has a fairly lengthy
interview segment with a Wisconsin professor of astronomy. It might well be
Dr. Douglas N. Arion, who's listed as one of the principals in the
Galileoscope project and who works a bit south of Milwaukee.

